

Open-source hybrid-blog/aggregator script - Sweetcron - pxlpshr
http://sweetcron.com

======
pxlpshr
Friend linked me to this and I got a chance to set it up last night... it's
exactly what I've been looking for to jump into the blogging world without
feeling like I have to write a lot of blog content regularly. Check it out,
really easy to install and configure... and built with CodeIgniter. Here's my
site:

<http://colinanawaty.com>

